# list of hardware? i want to buy my first notebook



## rokpa92 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi, i like to buy my first notebook and i am searching a list of "hardware compatibility" if exist.
I want to verify if all the pieces are going to me to work in notebook
notebook that I have in view is the following one, but nose if all the hardware worked  (I hope that if)


IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢2 Duo T6600 (2.2GHz/800Mhz FSB/2MB cache)
Memoria de 4GB Doble Canal Compartido DDR2 a 800MHz
Pantalla de 15.6â€ Alta DefiniciÃ³n (720p) LED con CÃ¡mara
320GB SATA a (5400RPM)
Intel Graphs 4500MHD :q
Dell Wireless 370 Bluetooth Internal (2.1) :q
IntelÂ® WiFi Link 5100 802.11agn :q
and 1 port HDMI , 1 port eSATA, Â¡Â¡Â¡the touchpad!!!, one webcam integrated, and the corresponding things of one notebook.


----------



## zeiz (Jan 6, 2010)

You may want to search this forum (Xorg subforum) for Intel video problems as well as Intel wifi. DDR2 is going obsolete.
Definitely don't buy Sony VAIO VGN-NR430 - incompatible, plus no BIOS updates plus misleading customer service.


----------



## chalbersma (Jan 6, 2010)

Check the Hardware Compatibility List, it's quite useful.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 6, 2010)

@rokpa92  

If you want to be happy about your hardware, get some business class laptop, like IBM/Lenovo ThinkPad (omit SLxxx series its shit) or Dell Latitude series.

You should not have any problems with X3100/X4500 graphics, topics that were recently created here are about desktop part G41, and it was only 'problematic' because the DRM/AGP part did not contain exact device id of G41 cards (which are different then G43/G45 ones), so after adding these device IDs, they work as desired with Intel driver, its already patched in 8-STABLE/9-CURRENT also.

You propably not get support for your webcam camera, but card reader and even fingerprint reader in some cases.

All the rest will work, CPU frequency scalling etc, also check these laptop hardware threads:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=862
http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=4121
http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1880
http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1881


@zeiz

DDR2 obsolete? Please, what this have to do with compatibility?

DDR3 are still more expensive then DDR2, and a lot of people are happy users of DDR/DDR1 memories, for example in greatly supported T40/T41/T42 ThinkPads, so your 'argument' is really irrevelant.


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 6, 2010)

You might also check here: http://laptop.bsdgroup.de/freebsd/index.html


----------



## rokpa92 (Jan 6, 2010)

Frist: This is the notebeook (link direct to PDF specification) i look and like me, but now with yours commentaries
i looking some better (and compatible)



			
				zeiz said:
			
		

> You may want to search this forum (Xorg subforum) for Intel video problems as well as Intel wifi. DDR2 is going obsolete.
> Definitely don't buy Sony VAIO VGN-NR430 - incompatible, plus no BIOS updates plus misleading customer service.


thanks for de warning of the Sony.
it is cheap and good in my country. ddr3 gets to triple the price. all we did not live in the first world.and also I believe that with the robust thing that he is freebsd is going to me to be ddr2 very well (I imagine).





			
				chalbersma said:
			
		

> Check the Hardware Compatibility List, it's quite useful.


that was what looked for in principle. it comes to me brilliant to watch it in detail





			
				vermaden said:
			
		

> @rokpa92
> If you want to be happy about your hardware, get some business class laptop, like IBM/Lenovo ThinkPad (omit SLxxx series its shit) or Dell Latitude series.
> 
> You should not have any problems with X3100/X4500 graphics, topics that were recently created here are about desktop part G41, and it was only 'problematic' because the DRM/AGP part did not contain exact device id of G41 cards (which are different then G43/G45 ones), so after adding these device IDs, they work as desired with Intel driver, its already patched in 8-STABLE/9-CURRENT also.
> ...


the best than i can found is dell in Argentinean, because it allows to personalize pieces and â€œthey are not tinnedâ€ like other companies. Him fact an eye to the line latitude as you recommend to me.
With respect to the graphic one, I have glided to urge 8.0current to him, so brilliant if it works. anyway it will look for in the forum (if I am decided by this graphic one)
If, law that freebsd does not have support for 99% of the chambers. I even hope that it is, to be able to take being emulated it some other system from a virtual machine.





			
				fronclynne said:
			
		

> You might also check here: http://laptop.bsdgroup.de/freebsd/index.html


he is brilliant! that good page! vere what I can obtain breadfruit in Argentinean!
very good page, thanks!


----------

